# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  बरसात में ...

## bndu jain

*बरसात में फिल्माए गये  गाने* 


आज फिसल जाए तो ...

----------


## bndu jain

मौसम है भीगा भीगा रे ...

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

भीगी भीगी रातों में ...

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## Rajat Vynar

जाड़े के मौसम में बरसाती गीत? आपके कारण मंच पर डबल ठण्ड हो गई है। मंच पर खड़ा होना मुश्किल हो रहा है। इसकी शिकायत बुधवार को अनीता जी से करके समस्या का हल निकालने का प्रयास किया जाएगा।

----------


## bndu jain

> जाड़े के मौसम में बरसाती गीत? आपके कारण मंच पर डबल ठण्ड हो गई है। मंच पर खड़ा होना मुश्किल हो रहा है। इसकी शिकायत बुधवार को अनीता जी से करके समस्या का हल निकालने का प्रयास किया जाएगा।


आप भी कोई हल बता सकते है ?

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

Sanso Ko Sanson Mein

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## Rajat Vynar

> आप भी कोई हल बता सकते है ?


क्यों नहीं बता सकते? दो हल हैं- 

१. यहाँ पर भीगा-भीगा गाना देखकर जब बहुत अधिक ठण्ड महसूस होने लगे तो दौड़कर आप ही के सूत्र 'हिंदी फिल्मो से - ख़ूबसूरत अभिनेत्रियाँ' http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=24478 में जाकर गर्म-गर्म चित्रों की आग़ तापकर ठण्डक दूर भगाई जाए।

२. दिल्ली जाकर अनीता जी का पैर पकड़ लिया जाए तो रहम खाकर कुछ न कुछ अवश्य करेंगी। जैसे अपनी विशेष मायावी शक्तियों का प्रयोग करके आपको मंच से 9-2-11 कर देंगी.. मगर इतनी ठण्ड में दिल्ली कौन जाए? जाड़े के दिनों में मैं उत्तर दिशा की यात्रा नहीं करता। सिर्फ़ पूरब-पश्चिम और दक्षिण दिशा की यात्रा करता हूँ। अब आप भी कुछ सलाह दें।

----------


## anita

अच्छे सूत्र बनाते है और आपकी गति भी अच्छी है 

मंच पे सहयोग के लिये आपका धन्यवाद

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> अच्छे सूत्र बनाते है और आपकी गति भी अच्छी है 
> 
> मंच पे सहयोग के लिये आपका धन्यवाद


इनकी गति से ही तो प्रॉब्लम है। इसी गति से सूत्र बनाकर मंच में ठंडक बढ़ाते रहे तो हमारा तो राम नाम सत्य हो जाएगा। आप ही कुछ करिए न।

----------


## bndu jain

> अच्छे सूत्र बनाते है और आपकी गति भी अच्छी है 
> 
> मंच पे सहयोग के लिये आपका धन्यवाद


आपका शुक्रिया

----------


## bndu jain

> क्यों नहीं बता सकते? दो हल हैं- 
> 
> १. यहाँ पर भीगा-भीगा गाना देखकर जब बहुत अधिक ठण्ड महसूस होने लगे तो दौड़कर आप ही के सूत्र 'हिंदी फिल्मो से - ख़ूबसूरत अभिनेत्रियाँ' http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=24478 में जाकर गर्म-गर्म चित्रों की आग़ तापकर ठण्डक दूर भगाई जाए।
> 
> २. दिल्ली जाकर अनीता जी का पैर पकड़ लिया जाए तो रहम खाकर कुछ न कुछ अवश्य करेंगी। जैसे अपनी विशेष मायावी शक्तियों का प्रयोग करके आपको मंच से 9-2-11 कर देंगी.. मगर इतनी ठण्ड में दिल्ली कौन जाए? जाड़े के दिनों में मैं उत्तर दिशा की यात्रा नहीं करता। सिर्फ़ पूरब-पश्चिम और दक्षिण दिशा की यात्रा करता हूँ। अब आप भी कुछ सलाह दें।


Rajat Vynar ji
 ये बो गाने है जिन्हें हम प्रतिदिन टी वी पर बच्चो के सामने देखते है . 
 अमिताव बच्चन का Aaj Rapat Jayen- Namak Halal का गाना जबरजस्त हिट था आपने भी चित्रहार में कई बार देखा होगा .
 Tip Tip Barsa Pani - Mohra | Akshay & Raveena |केबारे में भी यही कहा जा सकता है .
श्री 420 का प्यार हुआ इकरार हुआ क्लासिकल गाना है जो हिंदी सिनेमा के गानों में एक मिल का पत्थर है .
रोटी कपड़ा और मकान का गाना भी सुपर डुपर हुआ था .
और किशोर कुमार के Ek Ladki Bhigi Bhagi Si | Chalti Ka Naam Gaadi Songs को आप क्या कहेंगे ?
भाईसाहब ये सब हमारा बनाया हुआ नहीं है पर हमारा  देखा तथा स्वीकारा   हुआ है फिल्मो में चलते समय भी इनपर किसी प्रकार की आपत्ति नहीं ली गई थी .
आपके सूत्रों   {अधिक सेक्स से बढ़ती है औरतों की मेमरी पावर, 55 में भी न करें सेक्स से परहेज', ब्रा' के खतरे} की वोल्ड्नेस भी देख लीजिये . आप कहेंगे बह  रिसर्च का नातिजा है ?
..............आइये कुछ और भीगते है ...............

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## anita

> आपका शुक्रिया



आप जैसे सदस्य मंच की धरोहर है

----------


## anita

> Rajat Vynar ji
>  ये बो गाने है जिन्हें हम प्रतिदिन टी वी पर बच्चो के सामने देखते है . 
>  अमिताव बच्चन का Aaj Rapat Jayen- Namak Halal का गाना जबरजस्त हिट था आपने भी चित्रहार में कई बार देखा होगा .
>  Tip Tip Barsa Pani - Mohra | Akshay & Raveena |केबारे में भी यही कहा जा सकता है .
> श्री 420 का प्यार हुआ इकरार हुआ क्लासिकल गाना है जो हिंदी सिनेमा के गानों में एक मिल का पत्थर है .
> रोटी कपड़ा और मकान का गाना भी सुपर डुपर हुआ था .
> और किशोर कुमार के Ek Ladki Bhigi Bhagi Si | Chalti Ka Naam Gaadi Songs को आप क्या कहेंगे ?
> भाईसाहब ये सब हमारा बनाया हुआ नहीं है पर हमारा  देखा तथा स्वीकारा   हुआ है फिल्मो में चलते समय भी इनपर किसी प्रकार की आपत्ति नहीं ली गई थी .
> आपके सूत्रों   {अधिक सेक्स से बढ़ती है औरतों की मेमरी पावर, 55 में भी न करें सेक्स से परहेज', ब्रा' के खतरे} की वोल्ड्नेस भी देख लीजिये . आप कहेंगे बह  रिसर्च का नातिजा है ?
> ..............आइये कुछ और भीगते है ...............



अच्छा सूत्र है

आप सूत्र जारी रखे 

बेकार की बातो पे ध्यान ना दे

----------


## bndu jain

> अच्छा सूत्र है
> 
> आप सूत्र जारी रखे 
> 
> बेकार की बातो पे ध्यान ना दे



धन्यवाद

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## Rajat Vynar

> Rajat Vynar ji
>  ये बो गाने है जिन्हें हम प्रतिदिन टी वी पर बच्चो के सामने देखते है . 
>  अमिताव बच्चन का Aaj Rapat Jayen- Namak Halal का गाना जबरजस्त हिट था आपने भी चित्रहार में कई बार देखा होगा .
>  Tip Tip Barsa Pani - Mohra | Akshay & Raveena |केबारे में भी यही कहा जा सकता है .
> श्री 420 का प्यार हुआ इकरार हुआ क्लासिकल गाना है जो हिंदी सिनेमा के गानों में एक मिल का पत्थर है .
> रोटी कपड़ा और मकान का गाना भी सुपर डुपर हुआ था .
> और किशोर कुमार के Ek Ladki Bhigi Bhagi Si | Chalti Ka Naam Gaadi Songs को आप क्या कहेंगे ?
> भाईसाहब ये सब हमारा बनाया हुआ नहीं है पर हमारा  देखा तथा स्वीकारा   हुआ है फिल्मो में चलते समय भी इनपर किसी प्रकार की आपत्ति नहीं ली गई थी .
> आपके सूत्रों   {अधिक सेक्स से बढ़ती है औरतों की मेमरी पावर, 55 में भी न करें सेक्स से परहेज', ब्रा' के खतरे} की वोल्ड्नेस भी देख लीजिये . आप कहेंगे बह  रिसर्च का नातिजा है ?
> ..............आइये कुछ और भीगते है ...............


हमने बोल्डनेस की बात कब किया? हमने तो सिर्फ़ इतना कहा कि ठंड के मौसम में बरसाती गाना देखने के कारण अधिक ठण्ड महसूस होती है। आप चालू रखिए भिगाना। हम तो अनीता जी से बुधवार यानि आज अधिकृत शिकायत करेंगे ही।

----------


## anita

> हमने बोल्डनेस की बात कब किया? हमने तो सिर्फ़ इतना कहा कि ठंड के मौसम में बरसाती गाना देखने के कारण अधिक ठण्ड महसूस होती है। आप चालू रखिए भिगाना। हम तो अनीता जी से बुधवार यानि आज अधिकृत शिकायत करेंगे ही।



कृपया सूत्र को ना बिगाड़े

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> कृपया सूत्र को ना बिगाड़े


मैं बिगाड़ नहीं रहा। इस मामले में कृपया डिस्काउंट दें।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## Rajat Vynar

> आप जैसे सदस्य मंच की धरोहर है


धरोहर मोदी जी से बचइयो, कहीं जब्त न हो जाए। हम १५०० साल पुराने शाही बावर्ची हैं।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## Rajat Vynar

इस गीत को तो आप भूल ही गए, ब्न्दु जैन जी।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

Chhup Gaye Saare Nazare

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

...

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

priyanka kothari

----------


## bndu jain

sridevi

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

Madhu-Sharma

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

ishita_dutta

----------


## bndu jain

ishita_dutta

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

दिल जो न कह सका ...वाही राजेदिल कहने कि रत आई ...

----------


## bndu jain

Main Pyaasa Tum Sawan Duet | Faraar

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

jyoti_rana

----------


## bndu jain

jyoti_rana

----------


## bndu jain

anu-mehta

----------


## bndu jain

jyoti_rana

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

jyoti_rana

----------


## bndu jain

Rozlin khzn

----------


## bndu jain

Rozlin khzn

----------


## bndu jain

Rozlin

----------


## bndu jain

Rozlin

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

हम तुम

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

Shraddha Kapoor Wants to Help Aditya Roy Kapoor | AASHIQUI 2 Movie Clips

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

pori-moni

----------


## bndu jain

pori-moni

----------


## bndu jain

pori-moni

----------


## bndu jain

pori-moni

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

रोटी कपड़ा और मकान

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

Rain dance in saree

----------


## bndu jain

Rain dance in saree

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

बरसात का एक वास्तविक द्रश्य

----------


## superidiotonline

> बरसात का एक वास्तविक द्रश्य


*दृष्य

अच्छा है। कहाँ का है?

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

रांची

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------

